# "xpt_config" message and Intel SCSI hotswap



## C_D_Jensen (Jan 10, 2013)

The setup:  Intel SE7520BD2(DDR) motherboard, SC5275-E chassis, and AXX6SCSIDB hotswap cage upgrade, LSI 20320 SCSI adapter.  Running FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE GENERIC kernel.

During boot, I get these messages:


```
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 120 seconds for xpt_config
```

After another short delay, the boot continues normally.  Other complaints about the "xpt_config" message have to do with firewire (which this board does not have) or USB (which I completely disabled in BIOS).

boot -v and dmesg yield this:


```
(probe0:mpt0:0:6:0): SCSI status error
(probe0:mpt0:0:6:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0
(probe0:mpt0:0:6:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:mpt0:0:6:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:mpt0:0:6:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:0,0 (No additional sense information)
(probe0:mpt0:0:6:0): Polling device for readiness
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config
```

This goes on until


```
(probe0:mpt0:0:6:0): Error 16, Retries exhausted
```

mpt0:0:0:0 and 0:1:0 are two IBM/Hitachi 36GB drives at da0 and da1.  Device 0:6:0 seems to be the hotswap controller.  Buried deep in the motherboard's TPS is a hint that in order for the HSC to work, a "Management Module" must be installed.  Apart from the annoying two minute delay every time a bus rescan occurs, everything seems to be working fine.

So, while I'm hunting down a Management Module, is there any way to get the kernel to ignore Device 6?  I tried device.hints but the syntax doesn't seem to support this.  The SCSI adapter BIOS options can disable the POST-time scan for a particular device but can't disable it completely.  Any suggestions are appreciated.



--Chris


----------

